

More Evidence That Tablets Are Slowly Killing the PC - clicks
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-02-22/more-evidence-that-tablets-are-slowly-killing-the-pc#r=hpt-ls

======
charonn0
I think tablets will supplant television more and faster than they will kill-
off desktop PCs. The one-way cultural channel offered by TV is a far stronger
competitive overlap with tablets than those shared by tablets and PCs.

~~~
mooism2
Sorry, do you mean tablets will kill off TV as in the huge flatscreen sitting
in my living room? Or do you mean tablets will kill off TV as in
broadcast/cable/satellite/Netflix/etc?

~~~
charonn0
As in broadcast/cable/satellite networks. Not Netflix, Hulu, etc.

